# My New Facebook Fan Page



## Dennissphoto (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey guys! I'd love if you would go check out my new page and like it! 
Dennis Stevens | Facebook


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2014)

you might get a better response, especially if you are promoting a photography page, if you post some of your work here on the forum. 
a lot of people dont like clicking links from new members. it often seems like some people are just click farming. 

otherwise, welcome to the site!


----------

